# How to Get a Gun in Maryland?



## quickdog (Sep 7, 2013)

I am wondering how I go about obtaining a gun in Maryland? I've tried to search a few forums and sites for information but I find most of it confusing.

I know to you need to apply to get a permit to carry but how do you apply for a background check? Do I need to go to an authorized gun dealer in Maryland? Can I do it online?

I want to apply and receive a gun before the stricter Maryland gun laws take effect on October 1st. Probably unlikely due to the large backlog I've heard about but I feel I should at least do it before October 1st.

Any help or advice is appreciated.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If you intend to purchase a weapon I suggest going to a gun dealer and find out from them if purchasing a weapon prior to October 1st will lock you into the old law regardless of the backlog........

You might also contact the licensing division of the Maryland state police
Maryland State Police > Organization > Support Services Bureau > Licensing Division > Main Licensing Page


----------



## DoodleBug (Jun 17, 2013)

As long as you purchase it and take possession before10/1, you should be grandfathered in. You should find your ffl now and get the paperwork started so it can be processed as soon as possible. Some people have pointed out that dealers may not be allowed to transfer a banned or regulated firearm to a maryland resident that's already been purchased but not delivered to the buyer before the laws go into effect. this is despite the fact that the law says people who purchase before the effective date are exempted. 

I am going to be moving there sometime after 10/1 and two of my guns are "banned", but I will be able to keep them since I possessed them before 10/1. I will still have to register them though. 

If you wait until after 10/1, you have to apply for a license and complete safety training of some sort to buy a handgun Some people are exempt from some of the requirements, but you'll need to look at the law. I suggest going to mdshooters.com and reading the posts on the 2A forum. 

Good luck.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's simple. Drive to your chosen gun shop and buy one. As for private sales in Maryland, I don't have a clue since I haven't bought a firearm in Maryland since before the 1968 GCA went into effect.


----------



## quickdog (Sep 7, 2013)

I will probably call a local Maryland gun shop and ask. Not sure who where would be a good place to go around here though.


----------



## quickdog (Sep 7, 2013)

I found this forum which is helpful for those in MD.

Maryland Shooters


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

quickdog said:


> I am wondering how I go about obtaining a gun in Maryland? I've tried to search a few forums and sites for information but I find most of it confusing. ...


Just go down to the Baltimore Inner Harbor, and ask someone standing on a street corner, you should be able to find as many guns as you like.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

You are almost too late to the party. If you purchase a regulated firearm (i.e. a handgun or "assault weapon") and take possession before Oct 1, you'll be good to go. Some dealers (Industry Partners) are releasing regulated firearms after the state mandated 8 day waiting period, and not waiting for the "Not Disapproved" form from the state police. Some dealers are not. Start calling now. There is a Silverado gun show at the Howard County fairgrounds this weekend (Silverado Promotions Show Schedule) and some dealers there are releasing, and plan to do so before the Oct 1 deadline.

If you purchase a firearm now, but don't have it in hand on Oct 1, you'll have to comply with the new law. Don't wait.

Maryland Shooters forum link

Industry Partners - Maryland Shooters Industry Partners, gun dealers who support the Maryland Shooters forum

Live Update of Dealers Release Policy - Maryland Shooters dealer release policy

Good luck.


----------



## quickdog (Sep 7, 2013)

rfawcs said:


> You are almost too late to the party. If you purchase a regulated firearm (i.e. a handgun or "assault weapon") and take possession before Oct 1, you'll be good to go.


So if I buy it and have it before October 1st, I am good. If not I have I need to get fingerprinted and all that other BS?



rfawcs said:


> There is a Silverado gun show at the Howard County fairgrounds this weekend (Silverado Promotions Show Schedule) and some dealers there are releasing, and plan to do so before the Oct 1 deadline.


Should I just go there then and get a handgun? Sounds like that is the best option.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

PM sent. But yes, after Oct 1 you will be able to purchase a handgun (or ten), it's just that there will be additional hurdles/restrictions. The Silverado show will be a madhouse, I'm sure, but patience will carry the day. Good luck.


----------



## quickdog (Sep 7, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## quickdog (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for advice rfawcs. I actually might see about ordering online if I can understand the FFL rules. It is probably safer at this point to go to a gun shop or Silverado though. Hope to see you there!



high pockets said:


> Just go down to the Baltimore Inner Harbor, and ask someone standing on a street corner, you should be able to find as many guns as you like.


 Actually the Inner Harbor is usually pretty safe since they have police down there basically all the time. Other areas... not so much. There's a reason they filmed "Homicide" and "The Wire" here.

Baltimore has more illegal guns than legal guns probably!


----------



## DirtyHarryGenX (Apr 13, 2009)

Back in Memphis it was really easy to find crack cocaine.They come to you.Only problem is most spooks won't sell steel to white boys.


----------

